# Opinions wanted - pups colour



## Pitbull_Bill (Apr 29, 2012)

What colour pups will a Liver Piebald with a Blue Piebald father and a Rednose mother over a Liver Rednose bitch have?


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

Rule number one of the American Pit Bull Terrier, never breed for color, size, or money! If you are please don't breed.


----------



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

Pitbull_Bill said:


> What colour pups will a Liver Piebald with a Blue Piebald father and a Rednose mother over a Liver Rednose bitch have?


There is no way to be 100% sure about what color they will produce until the puppies are actually born.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I believe if I am not mistaken the red on red will only produce red. as for the other im not too sure.


----------



## kenmoore (Sep 1, 2009)

true red on red produces all reds


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

If I'm understanding right you will get a litter of red nose pups some with white markings and probability for half to carry blue nose. 
However if the dam also carries blue nose you have a probability of 25% being lilac and also 50% carriers of blue nose.


----------

